# "padsicles"



## kokonatsu (Feb 22, 2013)

so I was stumbling around the internet universe, and saw this blog article: 

Tall Mom tiny baby: Padsicles - A Carefree Way to Survive Birth - How To Make Padsicles #FreeToMove #shop

basically an overnight pad smeared with a layer of aloe vera then another layer of witch hazel to wear after giving birth

and I thought, "what the hell is that used for??" I literally have no idea, and the blog wasn't forthcoming with why one would need this. 

yeah, i know there's lots of discharge after giving birth, but i just don't get this. 

can someone please explain it?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I always liked this essay to explain the days around labour 

The Lemon Clot Essay- IF YOU ARE PLANNING TO HAVE PEOPLE OVER AFTER BIRTH YOU NEED TO READ THIS! - BabyCenter

You bleed- a lot, the frozen part is for the pain. I went through many padcicles (frozen pads that they give you in the hospital) but never thought to put aloe or anything on them. Wish I had known.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

The cold helps so much with swelling, especially if you tear at all. These were sweet relief after my first child.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Giro flee said:


> The cold helps so much with swelling, especially if you tear at all. These were sweet relief after my first child.


:iagree:

I loved the "padsicles" after giving birth to my son. It helped a lot with the swelling and stitches I had down there, big time pain relief. A nurse at the hospital showed me how to make them with regular overnight pads and infant diapers, and I used them for weeks after giving birth. 

I would not put aloe vera on it though, as it should not be used on open wounds. I don't get that part. Witch hazel is great though and is used many times for hemorrhoids, which are very common after giving birth. I used a lot of witch hazel pads on top of the pad.


----------

